# The history of lane markings



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Having bought autopilot and later full self driving that are so dependent on lane markers, I was surprised to see this YouTube history of lane markers:





About 12 minutes long, YouTube allows increasing the playback speed up to 2x.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I love the History Guy. One of my very first YouTube subscriptions.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Interesting and fun. We've chatted about some of this in other forums, we just need a standard now for all states to paint that dashed line across entrances and exits to freeways. Of course Tesla could just tell the car to stick close the the line on the left too. Some day we will get there.


----------

